# your fav action for hunting



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

It was actually wilded that thought of this one but I though I would help out and put it on a new thread as I thought it was a good topic. What do you like best for your rifle action. 
Bolt repeater
bolt single
break action single
falling block single
semi auto
lever 
pump

and anything else you can think of.


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

My choice would have to be bolt action repeater. I also prefer to have the detachable magazine. This is my choice mainly because its simple, reliable, accurate and its what I have allways used. I think a semi auto might be a good choice also I have just never used one except in a 22lr. I have just allways liked the idea of putting shells in the chamber by myself.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

We outta shut this one down and make it a poll! Would be very interesting!

I'm a semi-auto guy..... if not semi, then i'll take the other side and go with a single shot. Honestly don't know the difference in a falling block and break action though. Is that like a hammer falling, vs a spring loaded action being pulled back and then released with the trigger?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Are you familiar with a ruger#1?? That is a falling block. A break action is like the shotgun you have that you got refinished I believe. I'll see if I can get some quick pics posted.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

A ruger #1 is a falling block and a break action is like the shotgun you had refinished in your gallery.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Bolt most of the time---Winter close in hunting---I like my Savage 24F Break action O/U 222 rem 12ga---hard to beat in this type of calling action_______SB*


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Personally if it shoots well I like em...I do however like to have a removable magazine.

I have all the above and like each one


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I like them all, the number one choice would be a AR-15 of some type.


----------



## Furtaker (Dec 11, 2010)

Well im a semi auto type with the r-15 .223 and the Benelli Vinci with a dead coyote choke. I like the opition to use both on one stand. The more I call the more shot gunning I'm doing and taking that second animal with the rifle. If I didn't hunt in so much brush I would probly use a bolt action for those long shots be I just cann't see over 300 yards in 99% of my stands.


----------

